# I have found my new favorite ice cream.......



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Just thought I'd share....

I always been a fan of anything chocolate, or coffee / nutty flavored ice cream, but I tried this type once down in Aruba and I thought it just tasted great because I was in Aruba, but I found it here and its hands-down the best ice cream I have ever tasted.

Ben & Jerry's Cinnamon Buns .....its Caramel ice cream with Cinnamon Bun Dough and a Cinnamon Streusel Swirl!!

I can't wait to top my Pumpkin Cheesecake with a scoop of this on Thanksgiving!!:dr

If you see it..........try it!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

A man with good taste will not be out of stock of this flavor.I was first introduce to the flavor on the cruise ship "Liberty of the Seas" the ship had a Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream Parlor on board and they had the Cinnamon Bun Flavor Featured. It was about time they came out with a flavor that didn't have the word chocolate in it.It sucks to be allergic to chocolate.The pistachio isn't bad either :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation.
I'll be sure to be on the lookout for some.
:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ben & Jerry's Cinnamon Buns .....its Caramel ice cream with Cinnamon Bun Dough and a Cinnamon Streusel Swirl!!


Oh Man you are killing me. I just went on their website to see which of my local 
stores has it. I'll be back! :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Oh Man you are killing me. I just went on their website to see which of my local
> stores has it. I'll be back! :dr


Ok, I'm back. Sometimes I can be so impulsive. Thanks Patrick!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just thought I'd share....
> 
> I always been a fan of anything chocolate, or coffee / nutty flavored ice cream, but I tried this type once down in Aruba and I thought it just tasted great because I was in Aruba, but I found it here and its hands-down the best ice cream I have ever tasted.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Ben and Jerry's and this stuff rocks!! Beats out Chunky Monkey any day


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats good stuff I keep that one stocked in the fridge always, also like the half-baked but my all time favorite is the cherry garcia.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't eat B&Js, hopefully someone else comes out with a similar flavor.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Don't eat B&Js, hopefully someone else comes out with a similar flavor.


+1 as I remember a similar thread last year and what you told me about it.

scottie


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This comes in sugar free for us diabetics, right?

Whoa is me,,,something else to try that will eventually kill me,,,


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

hova45 said:


> my all time favorite is the cherry garcia.


+1.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just thought I'd share....
> 
> I always been a fan of anything chocolate, or coffee / nutty flavored ice cream, but I tried this type once down in Aruba and I thought it just tasted great because I was in Aruba, but I found it here and its hands-down the best ice cream I have ever tasted.
> 
> ...


Bought some tonight to try. Dude you must have a serious sweet tooth - I've never tasted ice cream that sweet. Gonna have to let my girls finish it off.

On second thought though, maybe I'll try it again tomorrow, just to be sure.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't found anyone to recreate it here, but the *Gelato* they have in Italy is out of this world. I think in Sicily it is even better than the mainland. Zupa Inglese was the flavor that I remember most, but there are so many different local blends/brands it would be hard to choose. There maybe some large cities (ie Boston and Chicago) that might have it, but I guess I never really looked.

For everyday stuff I love me some Breyers Natural Vanilla and down here Blue Bell is pretty darn good too.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Don't eat B&Js, hopefully someone else comes out with a similar flavor.





volfan said:


> +1 as I remember a similar thread last year and what you told me about it.
> 
> scottie


why may i ask??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> why may i ask??


Ben and Jerry's contributed to the defense fund of Mumia Abu-Jamal, who was tried, convicted, and sentenced to death for the murder of Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner on December 9, 1981.

In late 2000, several high-profile personalities got behind the cause of a retrial for Abu-Jamal, claiming he was not given a fair trial and advocating a retrial. The Fraternal Order of Police called for a boycott of all products and work associated with those who support Daniel Faulkner's convicted killer.

As of 2001, Abu-Jamal had had his appeal hearings and his conviction stands.

Although I realize the boycott has no effect of Abu-Jamal's fate any more, I won't use B&J's products after they supported him so vehemently on their website and on a financial basis. :2


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Ben and Jerry's contributed to the defense fund of Mumia Abu-Jamal, who was tried, convicted, and sentenced to death for the murder of Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner on December 9, 1981.
> 
> In late 2000, several high-profile personalities got behind the cause of a retrial for Abu-Jamal, claiming he was not given a fair trial and advocating a retrial. The Fraternal Order of Police called for a boycott of *all products* and work associated with those who support Daniel Faulkner's convicted killer.
> 
> ...


Tom I thank you for explaining that to me. I must admit I never knew that, and B&J has been removed from the shopping list for good..

you mentioned above all products could you give ref to which are included please?? It would interest me to know if I should remove any other products off my shopping list..


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I haven't found anyone to recreate it here, but the *Gelato* they have in Italy is out of this world. I think in Sicily it is even better than the mainland. Zupa Inglese was the flavor that I remember most, but there are so many different local blends/brands it would be hard to choose. There maybe some large cities (ie Boston and Chicago) that might have it, but I guess I never really looked.
> 
> For everyday stuff I love me some Breyers Natural Vanilla and down here Blue Bell is pretty darn good too.
> 
> ...


I agree bud, nothing comes close to the Gelato they have in Italy. Although there are a couple places here in Toronto that have brought there recipe's from Italy, it's still not exactly the same. The closest I have come to it in a store bought ice cream is the new Dorgel Italian gelato ice cream. Buy the lemon and the Hazelnut together. Very nice...

I gave up on Ben and Jerry's, they are ridiculously overpriced for what you get. Plus +1 on what icehog said. They are scum of the earth...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> Tom I thank you for explaining that to me. I must admit I never knew that, and B&J has been removed from the shopping list for good..
> 
> you mentioned above all products could you give ref to which are included please?? It would interest me to know if I should remove any other products off my shopping list..


Mostly persons rather than products...here was the list I saw from the 2005 FOP National Conference:



> The Fraternal Order of Police National Delegation in attendance, voted unanimously to begin a boycott of persons, products and companies associated with the supporting of convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal. In case you don't know, he was convicted in the 1981 killing of
> Philadelphia Police Officer Daniel Faulkner under verwhelming evidence. The act was an especially brutal and sadistic murder that still haunts the family, friends and coworkers of Officer Faulkner. The New York Shields, a police brotherhood organization, presented Officer Faulkner's family with a Medal of Valor at their 1999 Police Memorial Breakfast.
> 
> Convict Abu-Jamal has written a book, "Live from Death Row," and attempted to place himself in a celebrity status as a result of his criminal behavior. Others have supported his pathetic attempt to gain stardom and freedom, all the while spitting in the face of Officer Faulkner, his family and every single law enforcement officer in the United States. The F.O.P. has announced the formal boycotting of the following:
> ...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Did not know this Tom thanks for the info.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Did not know this Tom thanks for the info.


:tpd:

some people take the first amendment too far..

thanks for clearing that up Tom..


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I haven't found anyone to recreate it here, but the *Gelato* they have in Italy is out of this world. I think in Sicily it is even better than the mainland. Zupa Inglese was the flavor that I remember most, but there are so many different local blends/brands it would be hard to choose. There maybe some large cities (ie Boston and Chicago) that might have it, but I guess I never really looked.
> 
> For everyday stuff I love me some Breyers Natural Vanilla and down here Blue Bell is pretty darn good too.
> 
> ...


MMMmmmm. Gelato. Can't get much better than true gelato! I can find Blue Bell occasionally here and it's quite good, although I'm not a big Breyer's fan. (I'm not a big vanilla bean fan)

Being in the Philly met area, I've followed the Abu-JAmal case very closely and it still bothers me (as well as a lot of fellow Philadelphians) to this day. I'm not quite sure we'll ever understand why these people came to his aid and honestly if I ever even come to the point of understanding why people would support this murderer, I think it's time to shoot me! I describe it as plain stupidity. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Mostly persons rather than products...here was the list I saw from the 2005 FOP National Conference:


My brother is a Sgt in jersey and is very familiar with this case and is on the boycott list as well.

He added rage Against The Machine to the list who are vocal supporters of the murderer.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydpink said:


> My brother is a Sgt in jersey and is very familiar with this case and is on the boycott list as well.
> 
> He added rage Against The Machine to the list who are vocal supporters of the murderer.


I have heard Zach Delaroccha (spelling) of Rage mentioned as well.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Ben and Jerry's contributed to the defense fund of Mumia Abu-Jamal, who was tried, convicted, and sentenced to death for the murder of Philadelphia police officer Daniel Faulkner on December 9, 1981.


I won't argue with the decision to boycott B&J. However, there does seem to be some confusion about B&J in relation to Mumia. This page has some info about it, about halfway down...
http://www.jfa.net/news.html

Seems to agree with what I read elsewhere - basically that Ben Cohen signed a petition saying Mumia should have a retrial, but the company wasn't involved in any way. For some that is still reason enough to boycott the company.

Again Tom, not trying to disagree with you at all, just pointing out the one part which doesn't seem to be true (although who knows for sure, always hard to tell when the internet is the source  )


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I won't argue with the decision to boycott B&J. However, there does seem to be some confusion about B&J in relation to Mumia. This page has some info about it, about halfway down...
> http://www.jfa.net/news.html
> 
> Seems to agree with what I read elsewhere - basically that Ben Cohen signed a petition saying Mumia should have a retrial, but the company wasn't involved in any way. For some that is still reason enough to boycott the company.
> ...


While the company has distanced itself from the move, the fact remains that Ben Cohen, one of the two owners of Ben and Jerry's, signed the petition and donated money to the cause. An extreme example might be to say that since George Bush made the decision to send troops to Iraq, then the U.S. Government should not be held accountable. I know it is an extreme example Julian, but I hope it in some way makes my point. I have read you listed previously, but I don't think it gets Ben and Jerry's (which Cohen is 1/2 owner) off the hook. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is Ben Cohen still an owner? I thought the two of them sold out to Unileaver years ago.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> While the company has distanced itself from the move, the fact remains that Ben Cohen, one of the two owners of Ben and Jerry's, signed the petition and donated money to the cause. An extreme example might be to say that since George Bush made the decision to send troops to Iraq, then the U.S. Government should not be held accountable. I know it is an extreme example Julian, but I hope it in some way makes my point. I have read you listed previously, but I don't think it gets Ben and Jerry's (which Cohen is 1/2 owner) off the hook. :2


Yup, totally respect that reasoning. Just think it's important to start with the facts, even if you end up at the same place


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Is Ben Cohen still an owner? I thought the two of them sold out to Unileaver years ago.


From Wikipedia:

"In April 2000, Ben & Jerry's announced its acquisition by multinational food giant Unilever.

Although the founders are still engaged with the company, they do not hold any board or management position and are not involved in day-to-day management of the company."

I take this to mean that they are stockholders and have no real say over company decisions anymore.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Yup, totally respect that reasoning. Just think it's important to start with the facts, even if you end up at the same place


Then we can agree to agree Julian. :r

Thanks for making it more accurate so people can make better informed decisions. Now the real issue....we need to herf!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought that was where you were going Tom, my PBA, to which I still belong agrees with the banned list. Paul


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyway, back to the topic. 

I've got a pint of the Cinnamon Bun ice cream in the freezer. My wife loves the stuff.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hoax said:


> Anyway, back to the topic.
> 
> I've got a pint of the Cinnamon Bun ice cream in the freezer. My wife loves the stuff.


Throw it out!!! :tu


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Beerscream. Can one of our International brethren, near the Hockey Hall of Fame give us a review pronto, from Toronto?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

novasurf said:


> Beerscream. Can one of our International brethren, near the Hockey Hall of Fame give us a review pronto, from Toronto?


Shoot, I didn't know this place existed. I'm going to have to check it out.

Edit: Dang, this place you mentioned is awesome. I'm going there this weekend! Damn you novasurf!!! rofl


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

The girlfriend is always bugging me to go to Toronto, but I hate going to Canada. This just might sweeten the deal on my end.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn A2vr6, I can't do everything! Ya gotta at least pay attention to yer own surroundings....LOL. Sorry I could not connect in NY. 
Next time, fo sho.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

hoax said:


> Anyway, back to the topic.
> 
> I've got a pint of the Cinnamon Bun ice cream in the freezer. My wife loves the stuff.


Thanks, I didn't realize a post about ice-cream would turn so political!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Best ice cream in the world is from India.

Best ice cream in New England is Herrell's, then Toscanini, then B&J's.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Best ice cream in the world is from India.
> 
> Best ice cream in New England is Herrell's, then Toscanini, then B&J's.


Have you tried authentic Italian ice cream? If you have, and say the Indian ice cream is better, then my head might blow up if I tried it! I didn't think it could get any better...


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Best ice cream in the world is from India.


I do like the Indian stuff. Mango is my favorite, followed by Rose.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> Have you tried authentic Italian ice cream? If you have, and say the Indian ice cream is better, then my head might blow up if I tried it! I didn't think it could get any better...


Of course I have had Italian Ice Cream in Italy and it is quite good, but the thing with Ice Cream made in India is the cream. There's a super rich creaminess that I have never had in any Ice Cream since India. I think just about anyone who has been there will attest to this.

I am not knocking gelato at all and the like at all as I love it, but the Indian stuff is not imported as far as I know. US made Ice Creams in the Indian style I have had were made in NJ that are great. Mango flavor is just insane, as is the vanilla. They are not big on varieties. Ginger and maybe Green Tea too?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Indian Ice Cream? Kohlfi (sp?) with pistachio and saffron is the BEST ice cream I've ever had. Period.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Of course I have had Italian Ice Cream in Italy and it is quite good, but the thing with Ice Cream made in India is the cream. There's a super rich creaminess that I have never had in any Ice Cream since India. I think just about anyone who has been there will attest to this.
> 
> I am not knocking gelato at all and the like at all as I love it, but the Indian stuff is not imported as far as I know. US made Ice Creams in the Indian style I have had were made in NJ that are great. Mango flavor is just insane, as is the vanilla. They are not big on varieties. Ginger and maybe Green Tea too?


Wow, creamier than the stuff I had in Italy? I remember having one 2 scoop ice cream while I was there and not feeling hungry for most of the day. The stuff is rich in cream. I will have to try the Indian ice cream. Do you know the brands that I may be able to find in an Indian supermarket? I'm dying to try it...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize a post about ice-cream would turn so political!


Sorry for the threadjack Patrick, I just wouldn't give 2 cents to Ben and Jerry's. :2


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

no no NO the best ice cream on earth is from a place in spain called FRAGGEYS or something like that with there melon one being awesome 

if your ever in pain go buy some youll be so happey you will want to be buried with it

and B+Js is great too dont know bout the dough stuff but there fishfood one is great tooo


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Off topic - when I lived in NJ I went on one of the Faulkner memorial motorcycle rides.... started in Hamilton and went to the Philly waterfront. About 10-15k bikes if I remember right.

On topic - the best local and easy to find ice cream is haagen dazs Mayan Chocolate. For those of you familiar with mole and Mexican style hot chocolate, you know it includes a nice kick of cinnamon. Just about perfect without being too over the top sweet or chocolatey.

Related topic - my local gelateria closed. They made awesome authentic-style gelato.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> On topic - the best local and easy to find ice cream is haagen dazs Mayan Chocolate. For those of you familiar with mole and Mexican style hot chocolate, you know it includes a nice kick of cinnamon. Just about perfect without being too over the top sweet or chocolatey.


Vosges has a similar flavor that I would bet is even better - though I've never tried it - it's just so expensive...


> Red Fire Ice Cream: ancho & chipotle chillies + Ceylon cinnamon + dark chocolate ice cream
> As dark chocolate ice cream chills your lips, ancho and chipotle chillies impart subtle warmth while amber cinnamon lingers.


http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/exotic_ice_cream/exotic_ice_creams

Their chocolate bar version of the same flavor is pretty darn good...
http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/red_fire_exotic_candy_bar/exotic_candy_bars


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Mexican Chocolate from the Cajun Creamery in Nawlins had Ancho chili in out. A runner up for me.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> Vosges has a similar flavor that I would bet is even better - though I've never tried it - it's just so expensive...
> 
> http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/exotic_ice_cream/exotic_ice_creams
> 
> ...


Two friends of my wife, from her high school days, started that company. We left Chicago almost four years ago now. I had no idea they are making ice cream. I liked their chocolate, especially the "free stuff". The retail prices are pretty steep.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> Do you know the brands that I may be able to find in an Indian supermarket? I'm dying to try it...


Sorry, I do not know any brands, and I do not think ice cream from India is imported here. I have had excellent ice cream at indian restaurants, so you may just want to pay your local one a visit for a treat.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Two friends of my wife, from her high school days, started that company. We left Chicago almost four years ago now. I had no idea they are making ice cream. I liked their chocolate, especially the "free stuff". The retail prices are pretty steep.


cool!
yeah, the prices are all around high.
once in a while it's worth it.
I do find that sometimes the flavors are just too subtle - but I guess that's better than being too pronounced...


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> cool!
> yeah, the prices are all around high.
> once in a while it's worth it.
> I do find that sometimes the flavors are just too subtle - but I guess that's better than being too pronounced...


They put stuff in their chocolate that is very innovative (read: what the hell are they thinking!!!!). But it works, most of the time, and is often excellent and always unique.

Cheers


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Ben & Jerry's Cinnamon Buns .....its Caramel ice cream with Cinnamon Bun Dough and a Cinnamon Streusel Swirl!!


Best. Ice cream. Ever.

I told my wife to get it next time she was at the grocery and she did. WE LOVE IT!

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Best. Ice cream. Ever.
> 
> I told my wife to get it next time she was at the grocery and she did. WE LOVE IT!
> 
> :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


Down with Tha Man!!  :r


----------

